# A sad day for Escambia River



## CatHunter

It looks like they are finally going to remove the last safe haven on Escambia River for trophy cats and other fish. I believe they have already started working on removing it. I used to keep it a secret but now that its gone I guess it does not matter anymore. 

We have pulled dozens of giant flatheads from this log jam and released everyone back into it... With this jam being gone its going to open the flood gates up to the river rapers to finish off whats left of Escambia River.. All the shockers, liner runners, hoop netters, trap setters, and trot liners will soon lay waste to this stretch like the rest of Escambia River.

Its a good possibility I may be done fishing Escambia now.. With no law enforcement up there Escambia River is going downhill fast.... This was the worst year yet since I have been fishing it and its only getting tougher with all the outlaws shocking the piss out of the river..


----------



## FishinSpot

I need some of those monsters to populate my pond!!


----------



## CatCrusher

If all the fish that were left in the river were under that log jam then the river was already shot. I did good above there this year the few times I went.


----------



## panhandleslim

It's great to see you getting so much from the resource and to see you releasing fish back to fight again. 

Truth is, the Flathead is an invasive specie to the Escambia and Conecuh River systems. Brought here illegally from Missouri. They grow so big because they eat everything, including the Channel Catfish fingerlings. 

So, maybe it's not such a bad thing that people can get to them now. 

Is that a house trailer, house boat or house; in the background?


----------



## CatHunter

CatCrusher said:


> If all the fish that were left in the river were under that log jam then the river was already shot. I did good above there this year the few times I went.


We did good on many nights also.. But not nothing what it should have been. We used to have 20+flathead nights on rod n reel in that area..Now if you nail a dozen you hit it big. During the tournament, we hosted in October I spoke to many locals about the river. They told me how it has changed just in the last 10 years..

They brought me photos of 60-90 pound flatheads that they used to catch..They told me how the river is being destroyed by illegal shockers to the point some won't even launch to set a bush hook anymore. We had some good fisherman on that river in October, I was not impressed with the numbers I saw. Just my 2 cents from the research Iv done..


----------



## k-p

CatHunter said:


> We did good on many nights also.. But not nothing what it should have been. We used to have 20+flathead nights on rod n reel in that area..Now if you nail a dozen you hit it big. During the tournament we hosted in October I spoke to many locals about the river. They told me how it has changed since then..
> 
> They brought me photos of 60-90 pound flatheads that they used to catch..They told me how the river is being destroyed by illegal shockers to the point some won't even launch to set a bushhook anymore. We had some good fisherman on that river in October, I was not impressed with the numbers I saw. Just my 2 cents from the research Iv done..


Have you called FWC? If there's shockers still around that's pretty poor monitoring of boats. It's not hard to look in a creek craft and see the wires laying there. I would be getting FWC into it..


----------



## Try'n Hard

Geez! Just geez!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Gator McKlusky

Promote a "sport" and watch all join in to the sport's detriment perhaps?


----------



## CatCrusher

The law don't care about yellowcats, they want them gone!! Biggest thing is there's more people fishing than ever and it's a little river!


----------



## CatHunter

Gator McKlusky said:


> Promote a "sport" and watch all join in to the sport's detriment perhaps?


Its made Large Mouth Bass the most respected and conserved fish on the planet...


----------



## Gator McKlusky

Just saying watching you makes me want to do it...


----------



## CatHunter

CatCrusher said:


> The law don't care about yellowcats, they want them gone!! Biggest thing is there's more people fishing than ever and it's a little river!


 Compared to these big rivers Escambia is nothing but a tributary branch in size. Hell Escambia is not much bigger than Bottle creek in Alabama. You are right about that, being such a little river its easily spoiled.. 

I have spoken to some of the FWC officers up there many times.. Believe me it fires them up to hear what's happening to the river. Most of them grew up like we did hunting and fishing up there, it's their resource too and they love big flats.. The problem is lack of funding to get enough officers to cover the river. With so many parks, woods and beaches they are stretched for officers and funds.


----------



## CatHunter

It's the biologist that hate the flatheads and blues.. The officers are on our side about them, most of them any how..


----------



## Try'n Hard

I got two trot lines out tonight. I sure hope I've got a couple flats for my New Year's Eve supper!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## CatHunter

Try'n Hard said:


> I got two trot lines out tonight. I sure hope I've got a couple flats for my New Year's Eve supper!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


We caught plenty to eat this year from up there.Three or four 10-15 pounders will feed many people. It was the big fish that was hard to come by. Fish over 50 pounds.. This is about an average night on Escambia now, a fine meal but definitely not a healthy fishery..


----------



## CatCrusher

My olé buddy has wore them.out the last couple days near montgomery. This high water in the those small creeks off the Alabama river is good as it gets.


----------



## k-p

CatHunter said:


> We caught plenty to eat this year from up there.Three or four 10-15 pounders will feed many people. It was the big fish that was hard to come by. Fish over 50 pounds.. This is about an average night on Escambia now, a fine meal but definitely not a healthy fishery..


Man, that is awesome! You got it dialed in. Sorry to hear about your fishery going downhill but remember there's a silver lining to everything. Maybe you'll pick up some new spots you never even tried or imagined because of that situation...


----------



## GROUPERKING

Try'n Hard said:


> I got two trot lines out tonight. I sure hope I've got a couple flats for my New Year's Eve supper!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


 You you river raper !! Lol


----------



## Realtor

yeah, its like most everything else, if people can kill something, most will kill it until its gone and no more are there to kill. I firmly believe, we have the fishery here (salt and fresh, not real knowledgeable about the freshwater though) because of tight regulations. I support tight regulations (unpopular I know) and harsh fines for those that think its their right to kill and rape the recourses we all share. Nice pictures, and keep looking and fishing, there may be a few around for you yet. bash away... For me its been years and years since I have even thought about fighting a Cat like those...


----------



## CatHunter

I don't want anyone to think a river raper is someone who keeps fish for the freezer and fryer. That's not a raper, that's what we have fish for. A river raper is like the guys busted on the Chaoctwatchee with 96 flatheads that they shocked up. Or the guys busted some years back with 117 largemouth bass.


----------



## Try'n Hard

I'm more of a river "flirter"

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## firespan1

Gator McKlusky said:


> Promote a "sport" and watch all join in to the sport's detriment perhaps?


What he said.


----------



## firespan1

CatHunter said:


> Its made Large Mouth Bass the most respected and conserved fish on the planet...


Its commercialized a fish species to the point that it has to be artificially produced and replenished.It is doubtful that our conservation depts will do the same with what is considered to be an invasive species.What could be going on with the decline in numbers of flatheads could be the same thing that happend up this way.After first being introduced into our waters, there was an explosion in the population.As time went on, the numbers exceeded the carrying capicities of the river.,Nature did its thing and numbers declined to a sustainable level.


----------



## CatHunter

firespan1 said:


> Its commercialized a fish species to the point that it has to be artificially produced and replenished.It is doubtful that our conservation depts will do the same with what is considered to be an invasive species.What could be going on with the decline in numbers of flatheads could be the same thing that happend up this way.After first being introduced into our waters, there was an explosion in the population.As time went on, the numbers exceeded the carrying capicities of the river.,Nature did its thing and numbers declined to a sustainable level.


That's defenetly a part of the equation. Flatheads will consume the vast mojarity of all other flatheads yearlings..


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

I do not think that logjam will disappear anytime soon.
The company that got the contract is a new "rookie" company.
They bid like $65k and talked the county into deleting the performance bond clause in the contract. They also claim to have a $2 million contract foerthe wood in the jam.
My guess is they will get into it and the company wanting the wood will back out because there won't be more than $2 million worth of wood in it for them to profit on.
So in short time, the jam removal company will walk away before they lose their hiney on labor and equipment costs.


----------



## CatCrusher

I've been fishing this river alot longer than most on here and it's mostly what firespan said. It's just too small of a river to handle this many fisherman. You show everybody pictures of big cats and they are going after them. Sooner or later this is what you get. The fish are still there but it's tough to get to them upstream and Into alabama.


----------



## jpwalnuthill

Catchrusher, I agree with you. I have been fishing Escambia for almost 50 years and was catching 30 to 40 ib. Flatheads back in the 80's. There wasn't a forum to post pictures of these big fish and most people didn't brag about them as much as now, so less people knew they existed. People have been shocking fish forever on these rivers and yet the fish are still here. They will quit when the judge gets through with them.


----------



## CatHunter

Not only are they going to remove that jam but apparently the jam above the train trestle as well.

http://www.northescambia.com/2014/12/work-begins-today-to-remove-log-jam-from-escambia-river


----------



## CatHunter

jpwalnuthill said:


> Catchrusher, I agree with you. I have been fishing Escambia for almost 50 years and was catching 30 to 40 ib. Flatheads back in the 80's. There wasn't a forum to post pictures of these big fish and most people didn't brag about them as much as now, so less people knew they existed. People have been shocking fish forever on these rivers and yet the fish are still here. They will quit when the judge gets through with them.


Flatheads begain to show up in Escambia sometime in the early 80s. It only takes them 6-7 years to reach 30 pounds. With nobody catching them back then I would imagine there was plenty to go around..


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

CatHunter said:


> Not only are they going to remove that jam but apparently the jam above the train trestle as well.
> 
> http://www.northescambia.com/2014/12/work-begins-today-to-remove-log-jam-from-escambia-river


 Where did you read that pile would be removed?


----------



## CatHunter

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Where did you read that pile would be removed?


a friend of mine that spoke to someone told me


----------



## puddin

I wish they would remove the log jam on Blackwater between Deaton bridge and the mouth of Juniper/Sweetwater!It is made up of some fine Juniper logs that was cut from the banks up river apparently to make smooth sailing for rubber rafts and canoes.


----------



## CatHunter

puddin said:


> I wish they would remove the log jam on Blackwater between Deaton bridge and the mouth of Juniper/Sweetwater!It is made up of some fine Juniper logs that was cut from the banks up river apparently to make smooth sailing for rubber rafts and canoes.


You guys can thank me for removing about 3 major jams that blocked Perdido River.. I have a bunch of video of us removing them..


----------



## CatHunter

I dug up one of those Escambia river monsters.. This guy went near 80lbs.. I think Escambia rivers days of producing fish like this is behind her.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Was just thinking - I've probably fished on Escambia for 40 years - mostly bream and bass. Started catfishing and hunting from woodbine to hwy 4 probably over 25 years ago. Webb, Procters wood yard, Williams lake, mineral springs...... Got family that has fished and hunted the same area for probably 100 years - a lot of them. I know or know of just about every outlaw on the SR side of that river and I have never heard one word about shocking a catfish anywhere but on this forum! Every other form of illegal activity from night hunting to swamp edge Mary Jane patches..... Fish traps, too many trot lines on and on and on..... Anything and everything but shocking fish! Has anyone ever been caught or arrested on Escambia for this?? Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard

CatHunter said:


> Not only are they going to remove that jam but apparently the jam above the train trestle as well.


 If that pic is from mineral springs that wasn't a train trestle - it was an old road. County or state should remove that jam and the old structure before it falls on some *******!


----------



## CatHunter

Try'n Hard said:


> If that pic is from mineral springs that wasn't a train trestle - it was an old road. County or state should remove that jam and the old structure before it falls on some *******!


You are right, it was an old wagon road. We have just always called it a trestle..


----------



## Cousin-it

Has anyone saw them at the log jam?? Are they working on the log jam yet??


----------



## CatHunter

Cousin-it said:


> Has anyone saw them at the log jam?? Are they working on the log jam yet??


I haven't been over there


----------



## CatHunter

Drop an operation like this on Escambia River or Yellow or any other small river and its done..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0bJRm7kg08


----------



## CatCrusher

CatHunter said:


> Drop an operation like this on Escambia River or Yellow or any other small river and its done..
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0bJRm7kg08


Damn at the yellow cats.


----------



## Try'n Hard

All I kept thinking was I'm glad I don't have to clean all those boogers!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## CatHunter

I was noticing the shore line.. Obviously some sort of funnel area for those fish to travel like that.. They don't use bait in those nets, the fish just naturally swim on in there..


----------



## FishWalton

I remember it very well but not how far back....it was maybe 35 or 40 years ago.....There was an attempt by the Army Corps of Engineers and others to clean up and straighten the Choctawhatchee River. About 15 years ago some feelers were circulating to do the same thing. So far public reaction has been so negative the idea has not moved forward. I don't recall a log jam or anything like that but the Choctaw is full of snags and blow-downs that create good fish habitat. The river is noted for it's bream fishing thus there is probably a good flathead population you don't hear much about. I do keep hearing reports and rumors of poachers using shock equipment so that's probably having an impact on cats.


----------



## gastonfish

CatHunter said:


> Drop an operation like this on Escambia River or Yellow or any other small river and its done..
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0bJRm7kg08


Wow! Would be a sad day for sure


----------



## Shellcracker78

There's not many flatheads left or any other fish on the conecuh River. I've been diving on the river for years and just don't see a 1/4 of the fish I used to see 15 years ago. I know for a fact it gets shocked up this way. The game wardens don't have a boat that they can use on the river up here when water levels are low and people know it and just do what they want.


----------



## GROUPERKING

I saw a warden driving a gheenoe with stick steering last year . Surely they can use that.


----------



## CatHunter

Shellcracker78 said:


> There's not many flatheads left or any other fish on the conecuh River. I've been diving on the river for years and just don't see a 1/4 of the fish I used to see 15 years ago. I know for a fact it gets shocked up this way. The game wardens don't have a boat that they can use on the river up here when water levels are low and people know it and just do what they want.
> 
> The funding is the major issue. Late at night or during weekdays its not in their best interest nor budget to go lurking around the river to find out what that one boat at the ramp is upto. With so many parks, illegal hunting and salt water violations to deal with our few wardens just cant handle the task.


----------



## chad403

I could be wrong, but I would think getting rid of some of these monsters in Escambia River would help the growth of the Bass and Bream populous.


----------



## CatHunter

chad403 said:


> I could be wrong, but I would think getting rid of some of these monsters in Escambia River would help the growth of the Bass and Bream populous.


That would come from good management and stocking programs which we don't have. Many rivers that have good management supports a very healthy population of catfish and bass and sunfish. Escambia rivers has a lack of bait fish, the state of Florida refuses to start a stocking program for shad yet they keep stocking stripers with no food source. Our stripers leave this area, tags have been found as far away as Apalachicola.


----------



## cwfinley19

Man I hear ya I myself have always just set bush hooks. I would love to be able to know enough to catch em on a rod and reel like you. Its got so bad at webb landing with the shockers I starting taking my shotgun with me in the middle of the summer. Idiots with these shockers I wish something could be done. Im glad that the shockers doesnt bring up scaled fish or escambia would be wiped out...


----------



## Hound_dog

" I starting taking my shotgun with me in the middle of the summer."

Going to shoot someone just for shocking fish?


----------



## CatHunter

When we held the Monsters in Florida tournament last October we had locals come up to us one by one telling us how people they know personally are nearly sinking their boats with catfish they are shocking up.


----------



## Shellcracker78

I have seen this myself. People with airboats going where they know the wardens can't catch them on Conecuh.


----------



## Try'n Hard

CatHunter said:


> When we held the Monsters in Florida tournament last October we had locals come up to us one by one telling us how people they know personally are nearly sinking their boats with catfish they are shocking up.


Geez - what are they doing with all those catfish??


----------



## CatHunter

Try'n Hard said:


> Geez - what are they doing with all those catfish??


good question..


----------



## cwfinley19

Hound_dog said:


> " I starting taking my shotgun with me in the middle of the summer."
> 
> Going to shoot someone just for shocking fish?


Im not hunting them if thats what you mean lol but what theyre doing is highly illegal and people do crazy things when they get scared. Sorry shouldve clarified. I've happened up on people doing it a couple times at webb landing.


----------



## cwfinley19

Bit from what I've heard the shockers wont bring up the big fish. Biggest one i've heard been shocked up has only been like 20lbs but people by now may have upgraded their stuff. I know when the fwc does it it brings up some giants


----------



## sureicanfish

I was near the log jam a few weeks ago and it looks as jammed as ever.


----------



## Buddy 47

What I want to know is it gone...as of 2-8-15........Thanks.....Pictures Please


----------



## Try'n Hard

Buddy 47 said:


> What I want to know is it gone...as of 2-8-15........Thanks.....Pictures Please



Guess your going to have to contact one of the shockers to find out if it's gone. From what I read there are plenty of them


----------



## firespan1

*avatar,brown and down!!!*



Try'n Hard said:


> Guess your going to have to contact one of the shockers to find out if it's gone. From what I read there are plenty of them


Quite "shocking" isn't it ?


----------



## CatHunter

What Shockers?:whistling:


----------



## GROUPERKING

Y'all have drawn way too much attention to this ! Now I don't even feel comfortable fishing there anymore ! And I just bought my new rig too ! I even picked up some more customers to help pay for the boat. Try'n Hard's church said that they no longer wanted tilapia on Wednesday nights, after he told them about the hog pens. Lol


----------



## CatHunter

All jokes aside this is what's happening on Escambia River day after day.. Giving these outlaws such a deadly device is as dangerous as giving radical Muslims Nukes.


----------



## Try'n Hard

CatHunter said:


> All jokes aside this is what's happening on Escambia River day after day.. Giving these outlaws such a deadly device is as dangerous as giving radical Muslims Nukes.


.....................you serious dude????


----------



## CatHunter

Try'n Hard said:


> .....................you serious dude????


Dead serious. I have had meetings with FWC to try and figure out how we can stop it. The only way is to set a few examples with harsh punishment. If it comes of as not a big deal to anyone that fishes these rivers then they clearly don't know what the impacts these devices can have on a fishery when droves of people are using them daily in secrecy...


----------



## Try'n Hard

......... Ok. Well I will take the catfish shockers all day over radical Muslims with nukes


----------



## CatHunter

Try'n Hard said:


> ......... Ok. Well I will take the catfish shockers all day over radical Muslims with nukes


Not literally speaking.. Just saying...In the wrong hangs these devices are our rivers WOMD..


----------



## CatCrusher

Lmao


----------



## GROUPERKING

Hey man, we all agree with you that shocking is a a bad thing . If it is as rampant as you say it is on upper escambia , I don't understand why the FWC can't start catching some of them. You and I don't see eye to eye on a lot of things on flat heads. Such as keeping only small ones. I very seldom will keep one under 12 lbs. , I prefer to fish for and keep and eat a large one. I don't fish for them near as much as you do, in fact I only fish for them about 6 or 7 times a year. So the few large fish that I take in a year aren't enough to damage the population. But we see things differently, because you want to make your living off of guide fishing for trophy catfish and I don't. But when you were commercial fishing the gulf you kept monster fish of several species to sell correct ? Why ? Because you were making your living off of it. I'm just a country boy that likes to set some bush hooks 6 or 7 nights a year and keep a few nice cats to eat , without someone trying to make out like I'm a river raper. Deep down that is how you feel about those of us that set lines , even though you have tried back peddling on your statements concerning that. Also I don't feel the least bit guilty or wrong for keeping a big one. But we do see eye to eye when it comes to law breakers in our fisheries .I want all the shockers , dynamiters, and illegal netters arrested. Tight lines and good luck to you with your guide service.


----------



## CatCrusher

GROUPERKING said:


> Hey man, we all agree with you that shocking is a a bad thing . If it is as rampant as you say it is on upper escambia , I don't understand why the FWC can't start catching some of them. You and I don't see eye to eye on a lot of things on flat heads. Such as keeping only small ones. I very seldom will keep one under 12 lbs. , I prefer to fish for and keep and eat a large one. I don't fish for them near as much as you do, in fact I only fish for them about 6 or 7 times a year. So the few large fish that I take in a year aren't enough to damage the population. But we see things differently, because you want to make your living off of guide fishing for trophy catfish and I don't. But when you were commercial fishing the gulf you kept monster fish of several species to sell correct ? Why ? Because you were making your living off of it. I'm just a country boy that likes to set some bush hooks 6 or 7 nights a year and keep a few nice cats to eat , without someone trying to make out like I'm a river raper. Deep down that is how you feel about those of us that set lines , even though you have tried back peddling on your statements concerning that. Also I don't feel the least bit guilty or wrong for keeping a big one. But we do see eye to eye when it comes to law breakers in our fisheries .I want all the shockers , dynamiters, and illegal netters arrested. Tight lines and good luck to you with your guide service.


Desd on the money!!


----------



## CatHunter

GROUPERKING said:


> Hey man, we all agree with you that shocking is a a bad thing . If it is as rampant as you say it is on upper escambia , I don't understand why the FWC can't start catching some of them. You and I don't see eye to eye on a lot of things on flat heads. Such as keeping only small ones. I very seldom will keep one under 12 lbs. , I prefer to fish for and keep and eat a large one. I don't fish for them near as much as you do, in fact I only fish for them about 6 or 7 times a year. So the few large fish that I take in a year aren't enough to damage the population. But we see things differently, because you want to make your living off of guide fishing for trophy catfish and I don't. But when you were commercial fishing the gulf you kept monster fish of several species to sell correct ? Why ? Because you were making your living off of it. I'm just a country boy that likes to set some bush hooks 6 or 7 nights a year and keep a few nice cats to eat , without someone trying to make out like I'm a river raper. Deep down that is how you feel about those of us that set lines , even though you have tried back peddling on your statements concerning that. Also I don't feel the least bit guilty or wrong for keeping a big one. But we do see eye to eye when it comes to law breakers in our fisheries .I want all the shockers , dynamiters, and illegal netters arrested. Tight lines and good luck to you with your guide service.


You know as well as I do people don't release salt water fish. IF you catch a grouper you eat a grouper or watch him float away that's just the Gulfs way.

We are in agreement on one thing *"I don't understand why the FWC can't start catching some of them."
*

Hell I'm pretty sure we have a few shockers lurking on this thread right now. Like one of the biologist once said on here, you kind of know it when you see it.

Dont forget I run a organization that reach millions of people each year. People send me hundreds of e-mails and messages a week with things they see happening on the water. When you are in a position like I am you cant help but to notice these things.


----------



## CatHunter

As for making a living fishing and wanting to protect it why would I not? That kind of goes without saying.When I did commercial fishing I seen over 100 boats pushed out of business in just a few short years as regulations tightens. Long liners, gill netters and even Shrimpers are being pushed to extinction and I wont argue with that. I think its for the better good. Only a few shrimpers and bandit boats will be left in the end as we will import over 95% of our sea food.

The difference with salt water and fresh water is there were hundreds of sport-fishermen,guides, recreational and charter captains pushing for these regulations to protect their resource and way of life. In the south if we are lucky there might be a dozen guys who pushes to protect big cats where as up north there are tens of thousands pushing for regulations on cats.

This battle goes well beyond PFF and a few weekend fishing trips a year.

Alabama has done a fine job on protecting their big cats and they are seeing the benefits they bring.

Its obvious from the view counts on just about any catfish thread that gets started people are interested in this catfish stuff. And I know for a fact FWC reads every post we make..


----------



## CatCrusher

CatHunter said:


> All jokes aside this is what's happening on Escambia River day after day.. Giving these outlaws such a deadly device is as dangerous as giving radical Muslims Nukes.


And how do you know these fish came from the escambia? Also how do you know they were caught illegally? Do you know these guys?


----------



## firespan1

*Shocking*



CatHunter said:


> You know as well as I do people don't release salt water fish. IF you catch a grouper you eat a grouper or watch him float away that's just the Gulfs way.
> 
> We are in agreement on one thing *"I don't understand why the FWC can't start catching some of them."
> *
> 
> Hell I'm pretty sure we have a few shockers lurking on this thread right now. Like one of the biologist once said on here, you kind of know it when you see it.
> 
> Dont forget I run a organization that reach millions of people each year. People send me hundreds of e-mails and messages a week with things they see happening on the water. When you are in a position like I am you cant help but to notice these things.


Wow, If you could just figure out how to get a dollar from each one of those millions you would be LOADED!!! FWC may be happy to have the help from ISIS (Idiots Shocking In Solitude) .It wasn't long ago that they were trying to shock the flatheads out of existence themselves!!!


----------



## CatHunter

firespan1 said:


> Wow, If you could just figure out how to get a dollar from each one of those millions you would be LOADED!!! FWC may be happy to have the help from ISIS (*Idiots Shocking In Solitude)* .It wasn't long ago that they were trying to shock the flatheads out of existence themselves!!!


Lol good one..


----------



## billyb

*I'm just a country boy that likes to set some bush hooks 6 or 7 nights a year and keep a few nice cats to eat , without someone trying to make out like I'm a river raper. Deep down that is how you feel about those of us that set lines , even though you have tried back peddling on your statements concerning that.*

Amen. I sure do get tired of being referred to as an outlaw or a river raper.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

billyb said:


> *I'm just a country boy that likes to set some bush hooks 6 or 7 nights a year and keep a few nice cats to eat , without someone trying to make out like I'm a river raper. Deep down that is how you feel about those of us that set lines , even though you have tried back peddling on your statements concerning that.*
> 
> Amen. I sure do get tired of being referred to as an outlaw or a river raper.


Me too!


----------



## CatCrusher

Fish the way you wanna fish. What's fun for one isn't necessarily for the other. If it's legal get after it.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Oh how I love these threads...


----------



## CatCrusher

How bout it Joey


----------



## JoeyWelch

CatCrusher said:


> How bout it Joey



You won't find any of my catfishing trips posted on here!

Best wishes to all though. Regardless of how they fish. I prefer rodnreels but I have had a lot of fun catching them on noodles in the past and that's what it's all about is having fun.


----------



## Try'n Hard

This whole thread is giving me a hankering for some flathead tacos! Guess I will grill the fish instead of "frying" them... Don't wanna get yall thinking I'm a shocker!


----------



## CatHunter

Catch a few cook a few we all eat fish. My freezers are still full. I need to have a big fish fry to get ready for next season. 

Fish however you want I'm not the law. Last year we caught well over 10,000 pounds of catfish and this year I'm going for over 20,000 pounds. But out of all those fish only 1 fish over 25lbs was killed. But that's just me, keep all you want Ill make sure to save a few for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter

You can bust your butt running lines all you want but those Rod n reels aint no joke when it comes to putting cats in the boat.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

CatHunter said:


> You can bust your butt running lines all you want but those Rod n reels aint no joke when it comes to putting cats in the boat.


You can bust your butt on a rod n reel if you want to but them fish baskets and rotten cheese is what puts cats in the boat... You catch them your way I'll catchthem mine. Just don't take more than a limit...


----------



## Try'n Hard

Well over 10,000 pounds? Really???
..... 30 pounds a day - every day. 365 days a year?????
That is shocking!!


----------



## CatHunter

Try'n Hard said:


> Well over 10,000 pounds? Really???
> ..... 30 pounds a day - every day. 365 days a year?????
> That is shocking!!


Not exactly sure what that even means. If you can only catch 30lbs a day I can give you some tips buddy. I ran a guide last year with a guy and his 7 year old who landed 400 pounds of flatheads before midnight. I can give you his number if you want. Hes a good kid, hell of a fisherman too.


----------



## CatHunter

Derailing from the subject of this tread guys. What about the jog jam? I miss her allready..


----------



## billyb

10,000 pounds but many of the same fish more than once. You throw back the big ones so you catch them again and again. If you kept 10,000 pounds you would need more than one freezer. I keep everything I catch and it was nowhere near 10,000 pounds.


----------



## CatHunter

billyb said:


> 10,000 pounds but many of the same fish more than once. You throw back the big ones so you catch them again and again. If you kept 10,000 pounds you would need more than one freezer. I keep everything I catch and it was nowhere near 10,000 pounds.


Keeping every fish me and my crew caught would be down right greedy. Thats just me. However If I only fished a few times a year I might keep all I caught. We go many trips without even keeping a single fish. You are right I have caught the same fish several times that's what inspires me to do what I do.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Cat Hunter. - I poke fun, have fun, but try not to be overly serious here. You are obviously a skilled fisherman and I gotta admit that more than once if you hadn't posted pics with your post I would have thought you were a liar. You seem to be equally passionate about promoting fishing along with conservation which is a really good thing. I completely disagree with you about the hords of people illegally fishing and I don't think I have my head stuck in the sand. I don't think that a guy that catches a cooler full of cats on a bush hook or trot line is a no skilled ******* or river raper but sometimes you say they are and sometimes you say it's OK. You seem to sometimes have a problem with what others are doing whether it be illegal, legal or just trying to remove a log jam. You claim it's all ruining your fishing but then you post all these pics, claim you catch over 10,000 pounds per year, gonna catch over 20,000 pounds this year, 7 year old catching 400 pounds before midnight. It's very contradicting and you just can't have it both ways. 
I guess I really don't have much of a dog in this since I haven't fished Escambia in a few years and don't plan too. I don't want be in a tickle fight with anyone here and I would really like to see you keep catching and releasing the big cats, show us pics with a report. and please keep providing all the great advice. Let's all fish legally and within moral limits as well and I'm looking forward to a lot of pics this spring from everyone.


----------



## jcoss15

iverray oachray= scrambled up river roach with an ay ay... seems like he may already be back. By the way I kinda enjoyed the trolling he did, kept it interesting...lol


----------



## CatCrusher

Bring him back. He's been a good boy!!!


----------



## CatHunter

I say bring him on. Look at the view counts on these threads people love our bickering lol


----------



## CatHunter

*River roach*

Lol Damn it hes been here the whole time


----------



## firespan1

*Ain't life grand!!!!*



CatHunter said:


> Lol Damn it hes been here the whole time


Laughing my wrinkled up old arse off!!!!


----------



## CatCrusher

That's my Buddy. He's a sneaky olé joker.


----------

